# General > Genealogy >  Sutherland/munro/mackay - Culrain In Easter Ross Or Sutherland?

## RONI

My gr,gr, great grandparents JOHN SUTHERLAND and ANN MACKAY lived at
Culrain (Culdrain?) near Lairg in the mid 1800's. JOHN SUTHERLAND was a 
tenant farmer and was the Innkeeper of the Culrain Inn.  ANN MACKAY was
born at Golspie and died at Culrain Inn, Rogart Parish, 11.12.1865. JOHN
SUTHERLAND was born at Golspie and died at Culrain Inn on 28.2.1871. JOHN
SUTHERLAND's parents were JOHN SUTHERLAND, tenant farmer, and JANET
MUNRO. I am trying to find out more about the Culrain Inn (near Carbisdale
Castle) which was built by the Duchess-Countess of Sutherland. Would they
have been buried on the allotment or which is the nearest cemetery to
Culrain?

----------


## Don Keightley

This might help Roni.

"Culrain folk are mostly buried at Kincardine Cemetery, some four miles to the South."

http://lu.softxs.ch/mackay/Couples3/C6053.html

http://www.tainmuseum.org.uk/imageli.../number185.asp

I will be digging just as hard as you are.  ::

----------


## RONI

:Grin: Hi there my newly found cousin across the seas! Thanks will have a look.
I think it may involve digging under a castle! Good luck Roni :Grin:

----------


## Don Keightley

From what I have been able to ascertain, Carbisdale castle is about half a mile outside of Culrain, so the cemetary shouldn't be under it.   :Smile:

----------


## RONI

:: No but the Culrain Lodge was!

----------

